# Is there a shortage on apprentices?



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

apprentices (however you define that) have been in short supply for a LONG time. a few years ago as the boom continued to progress it was a regular theme of discussion here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good apprentices are in extreme short supply.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

How does that affect employers, if at all?

Including the Union?

I mean, less competition for me is a good thing...

My other question, kind off topic from my original post, is that I'm sure that employers would prefer to hold on to good employees for a good while, but with the fast paced, move anywhere lifestyle, coupled with "transplanted" workers as a result of the economic downturn, is turnover higher? Or is the trend lower as they cease hiring and try to hold on to the good ones?


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Well there has been a total skill drop in the trade around here which lead to the skilled workers shortage in Canada.

Basically what happened is everyone pushed the "high tech" jobs to the max. Then they cut out trades from highschools to pay for BS computer courses that did nothing to get people jobs. The morons didn't realise that technology isn't about repeating something people have done... it's about making new technology. So all they did was teach students to do **** that's obsolete by the time they graduate. 

Then as the shortage of competent people ramped up companies would hire anyone at the right price. Skills dropped and now we even have fully licensed journeymen who can't wire a damn 3-way or bend conduit at all.

I got into the trade at the very beginning of this realization. "Oh crap we need people to build things with their HANDS in the REAL world"

There is a medium demand for apprentices here but an EXTREMELY high demand for good ones. So for me I'm at maybe the best possible position in all of the trades in Ontario. C&M apprentice with a recession proof employer [work in schools]. Was top 5% of my class in pre-apprenticeship. 

Going to do first year schooling in Jan. which will be a breeze and repeat my marks. The pre-app course was actually longer and more comprehensive. 

So... I'm not worried.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

We cannot find aprentices either. We are told that all the young people with the highest potential are going after computer jobs and want nothing to do with contruction work. We find a lot of applicants, but they do not want to go to school to learn electrical. Here in California, they must be in an apprentiseship training program of some kind to qualify as apprentises or trainee's. Those who have gone to school want journeymen's pay because they passed a test. That's like a college football player wanting more money to play for a professional team than most of the players with years of professional experience.
David Channell SSE


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

David Channell said:


> We cannot find aprentices either. We are told that all the young people with the highest potential are going after computer jobs and want nothing to do with contruction work. We find a lot of applicants, but they do not want to go to school to learn electrical. Here in California, they must be in an apprentiseship training program of some kind to qualify as apprentises or trainee's. Those who have gone to school want journeymen's pay because they passed a test. That's like a college football player wanting more money to play for a professional team than most of the players with years of professional experience.
> David Channell SSE


In canada an apprentice is guaranteed minimum percentage of the Journeyman's pay rate for each level of schooling completed.

Also in Ontario right now an apprentice will get $1000 for completing first level schooling and another $1000 for second level. If that wasn't sweet enough there is a very nice loan at a good rate to buy tools if you need them.

Young adults these days are getting it so easy.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

When I first came down to New Orleans to reside, I was going to enroll in a pre-apprenticeship program.

Thing is, I had just taken a full-time, 6 month building maintenance course which actually delved into quite a bit of electrical.

During the application process I asked what the pre-apprenticeship program was going to be like, and it was almost exactly like the my building maintenance course. They were even going to "teach" me how to interview.

I scrapped the whole plan, and soon after was picked up by a commercial electrical company. Things just kinda worked in my favor.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

does your company need an apprentice with a good deal of commercial expierence frasbee? im looking for work as of today haha and i have family in new orleans!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

edward said:


> does your company need an apprentice with a good deal of commercial expierence frasbee? im looking for work as of today haha and i have family in new orleans!


Eh, I don't know if we _need_ them, but I'm sure the company would take them since they pay them so much less and expect them to do almost just as much as a journeyman.

My old company was looking for more guys, too.

There's work down here, and I've seen plenty of Michiganers come down to take it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

What's the pay scale in New Orleans? Heard it was dismal to tell the truth.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bunch of cheapskates around here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Bunch of cheapskates around here.


 Hey that sounds like the town that I live in.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> We're in high gear right now with 6-10's and the company just hired on a $hit load of journeyman. Basically already told them that they're gonna lay off just about every guy they just brought on, so everybody is trying to out work each other.
> 
> Foreman said apprentices don't have anything to worry about at all. Later on, one of the new journeyman said to me that we're lucky that apprentices are in short supply right now. After he said that I realized that the electricians on this job, even before the mass hiring, outnumbered us by about 2-1, maybe even 3-1.
> 
> ...


Quite honestly, it sounds like they just want to train you up to the J-man level and pay you apprentice wages, to save costs. Say a JM makes $25 while the apprentice makes $18...that's some saving for the company, and a crappy way to do biz.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Quite honestly, it sounds like they just want to train you up to the J-man level and pay you apprentice wages, to save costs. Say a JM makes $25 while the apprentice makes $18...that's some saving for the company, and a crappy way to do biz.


But so long as you know this is happening isn't necessarily a bad thing.

With as many guys out of work right now... getting ANY pay along with meaningful training that he actually needs puts frasbee head and shoulders above most.

Ride it out until the spring and see what happens when starts begin to happen again... odds are that the training he's getting now (and production speed) will get him what it is worth then.

In the back of his head though... frasbee should be planning a roadtrip in late March. Head north for a job to start in April and get the F outta LA for the summer.


----------

